# Official Dallas Mavericks vs. Houston Rockets Playoff Series Thread



## ThaShark316

*Official Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks Playoff Series Thread*










*VS.*























*ROCKETS ROSTER* 

Potential Starters for the Rockets....





































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Scott Padgett
C: Yao Ming​












*MAVERICKS ROSTER*

Potential Starters for the Mavs....






































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

Mavericks vs. Rockets Playoff History 

*1988 Playoffs*

Mavericks win series,3-1 

at Dallas Mavericks..... Dallas 120, Houston 110 - Mavs lead 1-0 
at Dallas Mavericks...Houston 119, Dallas 108 - Series tied,1 - 1 
at Houston Rockets.....Dallas 93, Houston 92 - Mavs lead 2-1 
at Houston Rockets.....Mavs 107, Houston 97 - Mavs win 3-1




*
Game Schedule/Results*

Series Tied, 3-3

Game 1 @ DAL -- Sat, Apr 23 – Hou 98, Dal 86
Game 2 @ DAL -- Mon, Apr 25 – Hou 113, Dal 111
Game 3 @ HOU -- Thu, Apr 28 – Dal 106, Hou 102
Game 4 @ HOU -- Sat, Apr 30 – Dal 97, Hou 93
Game 5 @ DAL -- Mon, May 2 - Dal 103, Hou 100
Game 6 @ HOU -- Thu, May 5 - Hou 101, Dal 83
Game 7 @ DAL -- Sat, May 7 - (FSNH/TNT) 8:30 CT


*Rockets Team History*

*Mavericks Team History* 

ThaShark's prediction
Rockets in 7


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

Go Rockeeettttttttttttttssss

I agree. The Rockets will win in 7.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

Stupid Kings, they loss on purpose!! Ah well, this should make for one helluva match-up....
Rockets in 6, GOOOOO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

I'm going to go with the Rockets in 6. We are getting back into midseason form when we thought San Antonio was the only superior team to us. Granted the Mavs have been playing absolutely amazing basketball as of late and they are going to have a healthy Dampier to guard Yao.

Our two biggest problems:

1. Defending Dirk. McGrady can guard him in clutch situations but we need a capable big man for the beginning 3 quarters. I think Ryan Bowen should start for us against the Mavs... although it gives us a disadvantage on the boards we really won't have to worry about Dirk getting easy shots. He'll try to post up Bowen but Yao can always step in with his great help defense. 

2. Getting Sura to guard Finley/Daniels. Wesley will guard the quick Dallas PG's (Terry and Harris), but we've been torched by Finley so many times in the past we can only hope he doesn't go off in this series. 

McGrady has scored 47 against Dallas but points won't come easy in the playoffs for him with Josh Howard's aggressive defense and long arms. Regardless, we know TMac will elevate his game for the playoffs. The biggest question is whether Yao can deliver against Dampier. JVG will now go into lockdown mode and figure out every way to contain the Dallas offense. We can only hope it works.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

Stackhouse should be a non factor in this series, because McGrady absolutely torches him on the offensive end. So expect his minutes to be limited. Daniels isn't much of a defender either, so Dallas really does not have any strong defenders coming off the bench with the exception of Harris and Henderson maybe. 

I'm feeling confident.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

To me, the difference maker in this series is Mike James. However, I wonder how much JVG will let him go in the playoffs. If he is allowed to play his full, disruptive style, I'm not sure if Dallas will have a good answer for him.

I'm pulling for a seven game series, because after this one ends, either Yao or Dirk will be out of the playoffs and I would like to see each of them do well.

How many people think Spoon will average over 9 minutes a game?


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

the diffrence maker is our bench-our starters will be there but if our bench is there this series is ours if the bench doesnt do well then it is going to be long series.

i have rockets in 6, steal the first gm win the 3rd and 4th and come back to win the 6th.

key player of the series-yao if he plays big we wil play big. when he does good we do well against dallas


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

This is quite a matchup. Definitely not who we really wanted to face in the first round, but if we do get out of this round the winners... then we will be confident and unstoppable.

My main concern is stopping Dirk. We have nothing in the PF.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

Dallas Forum Series Thread

It would be great getting some Rockets fans perspective in there


----------



## ljt

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

rockets in 7!tough matchs,but we can win this series!


----------



## hightoweryu

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*



ThaShark316 said:


> Get ready folks...we got the Mavericks in round 1.
> 
> At this particular time...I say Rockets in 7.


Rockets in 5


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Kings lose...Rockets will Face Mavericks in round 1*

Mavs in 7. I think they're the best team in the league right now. Dirk will probably kill us. I like Spoon, but he really has been looking like a sack of potatoes out there. And Dampier might pose problems for Yao. Furthermore, our shooting is too unpredictable. Seriously, to win we pretty much need most of our three-point shooters to be in fine form the entire series. I don't think it will happen, if only going by probability. However, like MRC said, T-Mac will probably elevate his game. Also, we're shooting extremely well at the moment, Yao is looking lively, we generally step up in big games, and JVG is a fantastic coach who is very capable of dragging an undeserving team to the Finals (). If Howard was healthy, I reckon we'd win.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Head-to-head individual stats*

Some head-to-head individual stats this season from the key players of this upcoming series:

*Houston*
Tracy McGrady
4 games, 43.3mins, .516fg%, .556 3pt%, 6.5rpg, 7.0apg, 1.5spg, 1.0bpg, 31.3ppg

Yao Ming
4 games, 31.5mins, .400fg%, 9.3rpg, 0.5apg, 1.5spg, 2.25bpg, 15.0ppg 

Mike James
2 games (1 start), 29mins, .480fg%, 5.5rpg, 5.0apg, 15ppg

David Wesley
3 games, 35.3mins, .462fg%, .313 3pt%, 3.3rpg, 2.0apg, 2.0 spg, 14.3ppg

Bob Sura
3 games, 28.3mins, .455fg%, .300fg%, 5.3rpg, 3.3apg, .67spg, 8.7ppg

Dikembe Mutumbo
3 games, 14.7mins, .667fg%, 5.3rpg, 2.0bpg, 6.3ppg

Other notable players: Jon Barry, Scott Padgett, Clarence Weatherspoon

*Dallas*
Dirk Nowitski
3 games, 42.3mins, .493fg%, .556 3pt%, 11.0rpg, 2.0apg, 1.67spg, 2.33bpg, 34.3ppg

Michael Finley
2 games, 37.0mins, .452fg%, .571 3pt%, 5.5rpg, 2.0apg, 1.00spg, 20.0ppg

Jerry Stackhouse
4 games (1 start), 30.3mpg, .313fg%, .333 3pt%, 3.8rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 13.3ppg

Jason Terry
4 games (2 starts), 34.0mpg, .575fg%, .333 3pt%, 2.3rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 14.5ppg

Josh Howard
3 games, 36.0mins, .333fg%, 5.7rpg, 1.7apg, 2.67spg, 6.7ppg

Erick Dampier
3 games, 25.3mpg, .462fg%, 6.3rpg, .67bpg, 6.3apg

Other notable players: Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris


----------



## Tersk

Very nice, I took a few things from this and incorporated them into the Dallas Forum Series Thread hopefully you will all drop by and post a few things. Feel free to take some of the ideas I have!

I have the Mavericks taking this series in 6 games


----------



## Yao Mania

Awesome, great job ThaShark316

I'll post this here as well then, head-to-head individual stats this season from the key players of this series:

*Houston*
Tracy McGrady
4 games, 43.3mins, .516fg%, .556 3pt%, 6.5rpg, 7.0apg, 1.5spg, 1.0bpg, 31.3ppg

Yao Ming
4 games, 31.5mins, .400fg%, 9.3rpg, 0.5apg, 1.5spg, 2.25bpg, 15.0ppg 

Mike James
2 games (1 start), 29mins, .480fg%, 5.5rpg, 5.0apg, 15ppg

David Wesley
3 games, 35.3mins, .462fg%, .313 3pt%, 3.3rpg, 2.0apg, 2.0 spg, 14.3ppg

Bob Sura
3 games, 28.3mins, .455fg%, .300fg%, 5.3rpg, 3.3apg, .67spg, 8.7ppg

Dikembe Mutumbo
3 games, 14.7mins, .667fg%, 5.3rpg, 2.0bpg, 6.3ppg

Other notable players: Jon Barry, Scott Padgett, Clarence Weatherspoon

*Dallas*
Dirk Nowitzki
3 games, 42.3mins, .493fg%, .556 3pt%, 11.0rpg, 2.0apg, 1.67spg, 2.33bpg, 34.3ppg

Michael Finley
2 games, 37.0mins, .452fg%, .571 3pt%, 5.5rpg, 2.0apg, 1.00spg, 20.0ppg

Jerry Stackhouse
4 games (1 start), 30.3mpg, .313fg%, .333 3pt%, 3.8rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 13.3ppg

Jason Terry
4 games (2 starts), 34.0mpg, .575fg%, .333 3pt%, 2.3rpg, 4.8apg, 1.25spg, 14.5ppg

Josh Howard
3 games, 36.0mins, .333fg%, 5.7rpg, 1.7apg, 2.67spg, 6.7ppg

Erick Dampier
3 games, 25.3mpg, .462fg%, 6.3rpg, .67bpg, 6.3ppg

Other notable players: Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris


----------



## WhoRocks

I really, really, really hope the Rockets win this, as it will be the biggest achievements in T-Mac and Yao's careers. We all know Dirk is gonna get his, and that's no problem because it's what superstars do. To neutralise him the answer is simple; T-Mac and Yao are also superstars so it's up to both of them to step up big and lead the team at both ends of the floor. This means aggressive but smart play on the defensive end, and high percentage and conversion of shots on offense i.e. Tracy needs to get into the lane, draw fouls and finish, Yao has to get deep positioning where he's unstoppable and go up strong. Stats-wise I figure we need 30-7-6 from Tracy (it's a lot but he's delievered them in the playoffs before) and no less than 20-10 from Yao. A load of blocks between the two of them and Mutombo would also be nice. 

Good Luck Team! 

N.B. I shall be changing my avatar to a Houston one for the playoffs.


----------



## TracywtFacy

Yao and Tmac. I believe they will really step up against Dallas. I'm looking for them to take it to the rim stronger and penetrate more, because they aren't a good defensive team. Dirk will get his points, but the key is to limit the other players. I have a feeling our guards will keep Terry in check. His free-style and1 antics will be less effective in a playoff situation (I hope).
I think Yao is the key to beat Dallas. I know our guards have been shooting well, but they will have to go inside to Yao to dominate. Tmac will also look to score inside rather than rely on his outside game. 
Yao will have to learn to take it to the hole stronger. He is usually unable to make three point plays - play through the foul and put it in the hole, rather than settle for two free throws.
Tmac has been smart. I believe he's been saving his body for the playoffs, using his outside game. Now, he will play more aggressive, taking it to the hole more.
Another thing someone else mentioned - JVG will out-coach Avery johnson all day every day. He is a master... and kudos for him for breaking with his deep-seated defense first/defense second mentality to the balanced style of the current team.

This Rockets team has the ability and experience to take on any team in the league, as we've proved this season against all the top teams. I'm actually glad we're not playing Seattle... everyone's saying they're the sweet matchup in the first round, but I think most of their injured players will be back for the playoffs, so they'll be a dangerous team again. Sac will go down miserably against them. 
I don't rate any other team. Phoenix will choke. They will not be able to run over teams like they have during the regular season. Spurs? Parker and Ginobili will be erratic, and Duncan's shaky ankle will limit him. Therefore I'm looking for the Rox to go deep this year. We've been through too much this season to bow out in the first round. Our unflashy but effective half-court offense, and tough defense is what playoff ball is all about.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Why did you post this thread so early? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

It helps to hype up the series! 

Nowitzki brings matchup problems 



> It will be the Rockets' defense against Nowitzki that will be foremost in their minds. He is averaging 26.3 points and 9.8 rebounds per game.
> 
> With Juwan Howard sidelined for the playoffs with a virus in his heart, the Rockets will have to rely on Clarence Weatherspoon, Scott Padgett and Ryan Bowen to carry the defensive burden.
> 
> "I haven't seen a very good matchup for him," Wesley said about Nowitzki. "What can you say about him? Inside, outside. He can pass the ball. I'm sure we'll worry about that when the time comes."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

This should be an absolutely amazing playoff series, definitely one of them I'm really looking forward to seeing. I don't think there's any chance this series doesn't go at least 6 games, and I personally think it will go 7.


----------



## Gambino

> His free-style and1 antics will be less effective in a playoff situation (I hope).


You just described everything Terry is not this season. Especially under Avery Johnson.


----------



## Pasha The Great

JVG said in an interview that he will be giving his players a single rest before the playoffs. I beleive he is going to get all his bench players in perfect shape(which is good, because when the bench plays well, we win) and McGrady and Yao are playing perfect ball right now, as long as they keep it up winning this series will be no problem. 

Rockets will beat Dallas the first game: Rockets 115 Dallas 109


----------



## TracywtFacy

Gambino said:


> You just described everything Terry is not this season. Especially under Avery Johnson.


OK, maybe he's cut back some, I'll give you that one. 
Another thing I forgot to mention is Tmac's defense. I've been pleasantly surprised that he is naturally aggressive on D, and you can see under JVG it has become even better as the season progressed. With the matchup problems we have at the 4, I remember JVG using Tmac to guard Dirk and Lamar Odom at end-game situations, and he came through. He gets his share of steals, but with his quickness and tremendous hops, not only is he untouchable on offense, he can put good pressure on the bigger guys. I think his tendency to over play or fall for pump fakes too easily has been curbed somewhat as the season progressed. 
It'll be tough, this series... everyone knows what Dallas is capable of... I just hope the officiating will be fair. Yao has to cut down the silly fouls. The fact that refs will call him for every little thing doesn't help either. Unlike Dirk, who has them in his pocket...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

This should get the Rox fans pumped up. I got it from rthe realgm boards. (They got it from clutchfans).

http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=32GT33031NFCL2L54F6EMGJG51


----------



## sherwin

I compiled the playoff minutes of both teams rosters. I excluded IL.

Total Playoff Minutes played by Rockets players: 6919

Total Playoff Minutes played by Mavericks players: 7597

Dikembe Mutombo leads the Rockets with 2833 minutes.
Michael Finley leads the Mavs with 1825 mins.

Coaches

JEFF VAN GUNDY: Playoff record: 38-36 (.514)
AVERY JOHNSON: Playoff record: 0-0 (.000)


----------



## sherwin

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> This should get the Rox fans pumped up. I got it from rthe realgm boards. (They got it from clutchfans).
> 
> http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=32GT33031NFCL2L54F6EMGJG51


AMAZING VIDEO. Wow, great job to whoever made that. I like the choice of music, Clint Mansell - Winter Overture. I have been a pumper of that song for years.


----------



## jdiggidy

BOTTOM LINE:

If Yao averages 24pts, 11rebs - Then Rockets win.
If Tracy averages 36pts, 7rebs, 6asts, 2stls - Then Rockets win.
If Deke averages 6pts, 10rebs, and 2blks - Then Rockets win.
If we get production out of our guards - Then Rockets win.

All BIG If's but, it is possible. Rockets in 5 if all of this happens. Rockets in 7 if we get half of this.

GO SEATTLE smoke those cowardly KINGS!


----------



## Tersk

None of those things will happen, except possibly in the last one

You have no-one to stop Dirk, and he regularly steps it up in the playoffs. He will smoke y'all


----------



## Hakeem

Plenty of players have regularly stepped it up in the playoffs. Doesn't mean that their teams win though. Take my perennial favourite example, Hakeem Olajuwon. Year in, year out, this guy ripped opponents to shreds in the postseason. His team, however, often didn't make it very far (four consecutive first-round exits -- '88 to '91). First round 1988 playoffs versus the Mavs. He averaged 38 and 17 on 57% shooting. Rockets lost 3-1. Similar thing happened several other times.

So Dirk may get his 30 and 10. But it mightn't mean jack.


----------



## xray

Mavs in 6.

You guys seriously underestimate the Mavs supporting cast. I know none of us know what to expect with Avery on the bench, but he's been through this too many times as a coach on the floor to lay an egg.


----------



## sherwin

It's all about the team. If the role players shoot well and the team is shooting 50% like what's been happening, and the 3's drop (but you cant take as many threes in hte playoffs..... its much tighter... if we dont have a midrange game we are dead..) then we will win. If they are bricking it up, or lock up under pressure, though...


----------



## too_vimal

was visiting a Dallas forum...check this out

http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=13152.topic

:banana:


----------



## Pasha The Great

Wtf is wrong with these people... do they think they have a clear chance of victory? Cuz they don't.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

too_vimal said:


> was visiting a Dallas forum...check this out
> 
> http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=13152.topic
> 
> :banana:


I love the bananas, but puleeze...enough already... :rbanana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbask...D=13 152.topic


This thread is officially *edited* :no:


----------



## Gambino

too_vimal said:


> was visiting a Dallas forum...check this out
> 
> http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=13152.topic
> 
> :banana:


Best thread on the internet :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

Timings are out for the first 4 games (CST):

Game 1 - Sat April 23 Houston at Dallas	4:30PM	ESPN/TSN
Game 2 - Mon April 25 Houston at Dallas	8:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Dallas at Houston	8:30PM	TNT/RSN
Game 4 - Sat April 30 Dallas at Houston	4:30PM	TNT/RTV
Game 5 * Mon May 2 Houston at Dallas	TBD	TBD
Game 6 * Thu May 5 Dallas at Houston	TBD	TBD
Game 7 * Sat May 7 Houston at Dallas	TBD	TBD


----------



## Tersk

:laugh: I know that thread, did you see my "Thread Killer" post :devil:

Thanks for the dates MRC


----------



## The_Franchise

Everybody is writing us off, we are the clear underdogs. Half the writers haven't even seen us play since... November.



> Scoop: D'Antoni's been a wizard in the Southwest. His reputation is made. So who's the coach most likely to damage his rep in these playoffs? I think of it like this: I don't know if Jeff Van Gundy has a rep, but it's going to be mad classic watching him go up against Avery Johnson. After it's all said and done, when Houston's "gone fishin'," no one is going to look at Van Gundy the same. Trust me on this one.
> 
> Eric: Sure, JVG's got a rep. He's got a rep for slowing it down and sucking the air out. He's got the Patrick-in-the-post rep. I talked to Doug Moe earlier this spring, about coaching, the sportcoats of old, the whole nine ... and he said coaches today get all crazy for defense because they believe it gives them control, and because they L-O-V-E control. He wasn't talking about JVG, but he was, right? Anyway, I hope you're right; I hope Avery keeps it loose and blows right on by him.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jackson/neel/050421&num=0


----------



## The_Franchise

From the series thread in the playoff forum:



LakerLunatic said:


> I dont even see a point in arguing this, it is so obvious, the Mavs are going to kill the rockets. If you think the Rockets are going to win your ignorant, there is no way.





mavsman said:


> I find it amazing that so many people have picked the Rockets including people like Tim Legler on ESPN.
> 
> It must be all the great playoff experience they have from T-Mac. Oh, wait he has played a total of 18 playoff games over 8 years.
> 
> Maybe it's Yao that knows how to win in the playoffs. But he has played a grand total of 5 games.
> 
> The point is that many times you have to go to the playoffs for several years before you learn how to be successful. The Rockets do not have much experience at that from thier key players.





Dragnsmke1 said:


> Mavs in 5...get real people, the Rockets are nice but not even close to the Mavs...


----------



## xray

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Everybody is writing us off, we are the clear underdogs. Half the writers haven't even seen us play since... November.


Agreed; and in all fairness, the national media doesn't have adequet knowledge of either of these teams. I think we'll see quality play - toughness - from both squads.

Nevertheless, I stand pat; Mavs in 5. 

Games 1&2 - Mavericks
Game 3 - Rockets
Games 4&5 - Mavericks


----------



## TheRoc5

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> From the series thread in the playoff forum:


when we win tomrow im sure mybe half of the mavs bandwagoners will go :biggrin:


----------



## kfranco

Theo! said:


> :laugh: I know that thread, did you see my "Thread Killer" post :devil:
> 
> Thanks for the dates MRC


Dude this guy thinks he owns the world, he is really starting to irritate me. 
Goodness gracious, u need a new life buddy.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Ya, I'm getting pretty upset with peoples doubt of the Rockets. They all base their knowledge on the very very few rocket games theyve seen. I really can't wait till we suprise everybody by getting ourselves in the Semi Finals(that'll shut them up).


----------



## The Future7

I cant wait to see who wins this series. Its gonna be a great series. I dont think it will go to 7 games though.


----------



## kisstherim

too_vimal said:


> was visiting a Dallas forum...check this out
> 
> http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=13152.topic
> 
> :banana:


this thread= uke: + :rofl:


----------



## kisstherim

game 1 will start at 5:30 am here,gee! I just checked the TV schedule luckily it will be aired here though:clap:


----------



## sherwin

People saying Mavs in 5? Give me a break. Hello, last year's Rockets, under JVG, which was CLEARLY an inferior team to this years, went 5 games against *THE LAKERS*. The Lakers which went to the Finals last year after beating #1 Minnesota and #3 San Antonio. If we could win 1 game against the Lakers last year we are not going to win only one this year against the Mavs with a much better team.


----------



## The_Franchise

Larry Beil - Mavericks over Rockets
Brandon Funston - Mavericks over Rockets
Steve Kerr - Mavericks over Rockets
Joe Lago - Mavericks over Rockets
Matt Romig - Mavericks over Rockets
Dan Wetzel - Mavericks over Rockets

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...bQ--?slug=nbaplayoffpicks&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Let the good times roll...


----------



## TheRoc5

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Larry Beil - Mavericks over Rockets
> Brandon Funston - Mavericks over Rockets
> Steve Kerr - Mavericks over Rockets
> Joe Lago - Mavericks over Rockets
> Matt Romig - Mavericks over Rockets
> Dan Wetzel - Mavericks over Rockets
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...bQ--?slug=nbaplayoffpicks&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> Let the good times roll...


theroc5 rockets over maverics... thats the one that matters lol


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Larry Beil - Mavericks over Rockets
> Brandon Funston - Mavericks over Rockets
> Steve Kerr - Mavericks over Rockets
> Joe Lago - Mavericks over Rockets
> Matt Romig - Mavericks over Rockets
> Dan Wetzel - Mavericks over Rockets


are they the same ppl who predicted Lakers over Pistons easily last year?


----------



## Pasha The Great

Probably, Im starting to like being the underdog. Once we win we'll blow everybodys mind away and they'll all suddenly turn to our side. These spectators make decisions off what the majority thinks because they fear being wrong.


----------



## ThaShark316

Rockets Win Game 1, 98-86

Rockets lead series, 1-0.


----------



## On Thre3

ThaShark316 said:


> Rockets Win Game 1, 98-86
> 
> Rockets lead series, 1-0.


i wish i could tea bag some of those ignorant haters right now.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

If the Rockets win this series to move on in the playoffs, you will see a lot of the national (ESPN-type) guys jump on the bandwagon.

They already like T-mac and Yao...we just need to give them a reason to pay attention to the rest of the team. The best way to do that is for the Rockets to have their role players step up and show that this version of Clutch City is a team, granted one that rides on the backs of its superstars, but a team that plays together.

Rockets going up 2-zip on the Mavs...South Texas Priceless.


----------



## ThaShark316

4ever_bball_fan said:


> If the Rockets win this series to move on in the playoffs, you will see a lot of the national (ESPN-type) guys jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> They already like T-mac and Yao...we just need to give them a reason to pay attention to the rest of the team. The best way to do that is for the Rockets to have their role players step up and show that this version of Clutch City is a team, granted one that rides on the backs of its superstars, but a team that plays together.
> 
> Rockets going up 2-zip on the Mavs...South Texas Priceless.



Actually...they'll go against us again, cuz we'd prolly play the Suns if we beat Dallas in round 1.


----------



## kfranco

ThaShark316 said:


> Actually...they'll go against us again, cuz we'd prolly play the Suns if we beat Dallas in round 1.


We would play against the Suns. BUT THE SUNS DONT PLAY DEFENSE. IF you noticed the last times we played Phoenix, once we played D at our full capacity, they crumble. Im not worry about Phoenix, i am however against Dallas. Phoenix can be stopped, it just happens that teams give them wide open 3's. It wont happen against us!!!!

if we advance into round 2...
Houston-----4
Phoenix------2


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao sez we're going to the top!


----------



## ThaShark316

Rockets win Game 2, 113-111

Rockets lead series, 2-0


----------



## mavsmania41

Hey guys great game last night I issue a collaspe warning for the Mavericks. Anyway like all great players I some how knew that Tracy Mcgrady was gonna make that shot. He is the era apparent to Micheal Jordan and as clutch as Reggie Miller. I think you guys might sweep us I wish you guys if and probley go on to win this series I wish you guys nothing but the best against Phoenix.


----------



## Raxel

Win on Thurday and don't get Mavs chance coming back. :banana: 

Will final become VG family party? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

i think we will win in 6 but i hope we can sweep them, thursday big day


----------



## Minstrel

I'm still waiting for a Mac-Dirk scoring duel, ala Bird-Nique.

It has to come...that was the whole _point_ to this series.


----------



## Pasha The Great

the series isnt over. we didnt "WIN" game 2, they were playing well till we stole it at the end. if they win game 3 then the momentum shifts big time. Then the pressure is on for game 4. Rockets need to stay focused and intense. I know that's cliche, but its really what's been winning these games for them. Game 3 win and I will feel more comfortable a t 3-0. But 2-0 is still not a dead series, esp cause we dont know if the rockets will play the same at home as they did in the enemy's house.


----------



## Raxel

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we will win in 6 but i hope we can sweep them, thursday big day


6 is bad, which means Mavs will win two games in Houston and we need go back to Mavs home court. Let's just finish them here.


----------



## FirstRocket

Get over with it. Rockets win in 4, a sweep.


----------



## The_Franchise

Poor Magic Fans... 



> You want to root for Magic players in the playoffs? It's easy -- if you can overlook the fact that they're now wearing other uniforms. The Magic may not have a legitimate center on their roster now, but they once had the two best big men in the East -- Shaq Daddy and Big Ben.
> 
> They also can lay claim to one of the best point guards in the playoffs (Chauncey Billups, Detroit Pistons), one of the best 3-point shooters (Cuttino Mobley, Sacramento Kings) and two of the hottest coaches (the Chicago Bulls' Scott Skiles and the Boston Celtics' Doc Rivers).
> 
> What is it -- some sort of black Magic reverse curse? The Magic fire Rivers as coach last year, and he leads the Celtics to their first division title in 13 years. They fail to hire Skiles, a former Magic player who then is tabbed by Chicago and leads the Bulls to their first postseason since Michael Jordan left in 1998.
> 
> And speaking of Jordan, T-Mac now is being compared to His Airness in Houston. Could it be any more sickening for Magic fans than to watch T-Mac soaring and dunking over 7-foot-6 Shawn Bradley and then hitting the game-winner to give the underdog Rockets a 2-0 lead over the Dallas Mavericks? What happened to that selfish, one-dimensional, no-defense-playing Me-Mac who quit on the Magic last year? Well, he had 28 points, 10 assists, eight rebounds, three blocked shots and three steals in Game 2.


----------



## Hakeem

With every shot that T-Mac hits in the playoffs, Weisbrod feels the sting of the lash upon his shoulders.


----------



## The_Franchise

Did anyone hear Deke on the radio today? He talked with the afternoon crew on 610 for about 10 minutes... I could barely understand what he was saying! He did however laugh when they talked about how Dampier claimed to be the 2nd best center in the league, it was obvious he thought very little of him.


----------



## Yao Mania

Hey someone start the game 3 thread, I wanna win some uCash!! MRC? ThaShark316? anyone but me??


----------



## Hakeem

After he retires, Mutombo could pursue a career as a Death Metal vocalist.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Long list of grievances
> 
> They're a desperate team, embarrassed and angry about everything from Jon Barry *nicknaming Ryan Bowen, "The German-ator,"* to their horrendous defense against Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, to Dirk Nowitzki's offensive struggles.
> 
> They know the formula for reversing such fortunes always has been playing much more harassing defense, allowing no layups or dunks, knocking down opponents and bringing a rougher, harder edge to every possession. That's what the Mavericks will do.
> 
> And as much as we would just as well stay away from fandom as subject matter, the Rockets know lively crowds can only help elevate emotions. The Rockets know they have to be prepared, physical and playing at their best. They know it should not matter whether the crowd is loud.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3158043

Damnit, I came so close!


----------



## TManiAC

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3158043
> 
> Damnit, I came so close!



hahah, indeed.


----------



## eaglewu

Yao need to play smart as the 2nd games. Keep away from foul trouble is no.1 task for him and the team. The teammates need to protect Yao from foul trouble. 

FT will be very big for the coming game.


----------



## ThaShark316

Game 5 @ Dallas is at 7:00 CT...

About time they give us a 7 PM game, I'm sick of 8:30.


----------



## Raxel

No Game 4 on cable tomorrow, sportsnet/TNT sucks. They broadcast the other 3 games, only Rockets/Mavs is missing. :curse:


----------



## Pasha The Great

Huh? Go to rockets.com, it says it will be on TNT/foxsportsnet


----------



## Yao Mania

I'll finally get to watch tomorrow's game!!


----------



## Raxel

Pasha The Great said:


> Huh? Go to rockets.com, it says it will be on TNT/foxsportsnet


Are you in Canada?


----------



## The_Franchise

Is he looking at Barry.


----------



## ThaShark316

Mavericks win game 5, 103-100

Mavericks lead series, 3-2


----------



## Pasha The Great

Why the **** is dirk sticking his tongue out, he hasnt contributed **** to this series.


----------



## SMDre

Pasha The Great said:


> Why the **** is dirk sticking his tongue out, he hasnt contributed **** to this series.


Dirk has done a lot this series. He just isn't shooting well.


----------



## The_Franchise

SMDre said:


> Dirk has done a lot this series. *He just isn't shooting well.*


What else does he do? He isn't creating for others. He isn't rebounding -- only 7 rpg in 42 mpg. The one thing he is doing well, getting to the line, hasn't been the result of a basketball related skill.


----------



## SMDre

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What else does he do? He isn't creating for others. He isn't rebounding -- only 7 rpg in 42 mpg. The one thing he is doing well, getting to the line, hasn't been the result of a basketball related skill.


Game 3: 6 rb, 3 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk

Game 4: 7 rb, 6 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk

Game 5: 13 rb, 2 ast, 4 stl, 1 blk


----------



## The_Franchise

SMDre said:


> Game 3: 6 rb, 3 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 4: 7 rb, 6 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 5: 13 rb, 2 ast, 4 stl, 1 blk




Are these supposed to be good stats for your starting PF who plays *42 mpg*?


----------



## SMDre

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Are these supposed to be good stats for your starting PF who plays *42 mpg*?


For a team that is balanced and as deep as the Mavs are yes. You are bagging on his rebounding when Dallas has 5 players avg 5+ rpg in this series and Dirk is leading them. He is also leading in blocks, steals, points, and he is second in assist.


----------



## Adam

SMDre said:


> Game 3: 6 rb, 3 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 4: 7 rb, 6 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 5: 13 rb, 2 ast, 4 stl, 1 blk


I don't get how you post those stats proudly. Are ppl supposed to be impressed by those weak numbers? Charles Barley (who I would rarely quote) said it best, "There's no reason why Dirk Nowitzke should not get double digit rebounds every game." He needs to step up and stop flopping. That 5th foul flop on Yao Ming in Game 4 is about all he has done this series. BTW, add Dirk Nowitzke to your overrated players list. I always considered him a superstar until this series. He has proven that he is nowhere near McGrady's level.


----------



## SMDre

adam said:


> I don't get how you post those stats proudly. Are ppl supposed to be impressed by those weak numbers? Charles Barley (who I would rarely quote) said it best, "There's no reason why Dirk Nowitzke should not get double digit rebounds every game." He needs to step up and stop flopping. That 5th foul flop on Yao Ming in Game 4 is about all he has done this series.


The same can be said about Yao. He's avg 7.80 rpg this series.



adam said:


> BTW, add Dirk Nowitzke to your overrated players list. I always considered him a superstar until this series. He has proven that he is nowhere near McGrady's level.


And where exactly is McGrady's level. He hasn't made it out of the first round where Dirk *Nowitzki* help lead the Mavs to the WCF two years ago. Also during the regular season, Dirk was the only player in the NBA who was in the top ten in both points and rebounds per game. He is not overrated.


----------



## sherwin

SMDre said:


> Game 3: 6 rb, 3 ast, 2 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 4: 7 rb, 6 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk
> 
> Game 5: 13 rb, 2 ast, 4 stl, 1 blk


:laugh: :laugh:

T-Mac is beating Dirk in every statistical category this series, including *rebounds*, steals, and *blocks*! He's not even a forward!

I've lost so much respect for this chump after this series. 

I'm telling you now that Dirk will never be considered an MVP candidate again.


----------



## Adam

SMDre said:


> The same can be said about Yao. He's avg 7.80 rpg this series.
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly is McGrady's level. He hasn't made it out of the first round where Dirk *Nowitzki* help lead the Mavs to the WCF two years ago. Also during the regular season, Dirk was the only player in the NBA who was in the top ten in both points and rebounds per game. He is not overrated.



I sorta think Nick Van Exel lead them there but I guess that's just me. Maybe it's just a coincidence they haven't been back since he left. And you're a liar if you try and argue that McGrady hasn't completely overshadowed Dirk in this series. I thought they were on the same level coming in but I think that now it's pretty obvious who is better.

Also how does pointing out Yao's flaws have anything to do with this argument? That's completely irrelevant. And how do you no that I don't agree with you on that. I don't see how that makes Dirk any better tho...


----------



## SMDre

sherwin said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> T-Mac is beating Dirk in every statistical category this series, including *rebounds*, steals, and *blocks*! He's not even a forward!
> 
> I've lost so much respect for this chump after this series.
> 
> I'm telling you now that Dirk will never be considered an MVP candidate again.


First McGrady is a forward. Second, that wouldn't suprise me at all because McGrady is a more talented player than Dirk is.


----------



## SMDre

adam said:


> I sorta think Nick Van Exel lead them there but I guess that's just me. Maybe it's just a coincidence they haven't been back since he left. And you're a liar if you try and argue that McGrady hasn't completely overshadowed Dirk in this series. I thought they were on the same level coming in but I think that now it's pretty obvious who is better.


I said that he helped lead them there. Dirk lead us over the Blazers and NVE lead us over the Kings. Also, although McGrady has better stats then Dirk this series, I don't think he has overshadowed Dirk.



adam said:


> Also how does pointing out Yao's flaws have anything to do with this argument? That's completely irrelevant. And how do you no that I don't agree with you on that. I don't see how that makes Dirk any better tho...


I'm was just showing how it is easy to say that a 7+ ft player should be getting 10+ rebounds per game.


----------



## The_Franchise

SMDre said:


> The same can be said about Yao. He's avg 7.80 rpg this series.


In only 30 mpg. While guarding perimeter players like Josh Howard and Keith Van Horn. And with no PF he is also forced to contest every shot, drawing him away from the basket.



> For a team that is balanced and as deep as the Mavs are yes. You are bagging on his rebounding when Dallas has 5 players avg 5+ rpg in this series and Dirk is leading them. He is also leading in blocks, steals, points, and he is second in assist.


No one gets more minutes than him, he plays center for a good deal of time and is somehow never in foul trouble so it's no surprise that he leads his team in rebounding. Dirk is still a great player, but he hasn't shown any signs of it in this series.


----------



## SMDre

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> In only 30 mpg. While guarding perimeter players like Josh Howard and Keith Van Horn. And with no PF he is also forced to contest every shot, drawing him away from the basket.
> 
> 
> 
> No one gets more minutes than him, he plays center for a good deal of time and is somehow never in foul trouble so it's no surprise that he leads his team in rebounding. Dirk is still a great player, but he hasn't shown any signs of it in this series.


I'll give you the 30 mpg, but Dirk is also guarding perimeter players with Damp/Henderson drawing Yao most of the time and Finley/Howard/Daniels drawing T-Mac. Dirk is a great player, but people tend to measure how great someone is by their scoring. If you look back at when Avery took over and the team started to get healthy, Dirk's ppg started to go down with his minutes. Dirk is not a true complete player like T-Mac, but in the end, greatness is determined by your winning, and Dirk does what it takes for the Mavs to win. I know that Dirk would like to shoot the ball better, but at least he is not letting his struggles at the offensive end affect his overall game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

wow...the pure hatred is leading the hardcore Rocket fans to post anything to dis a player...and when its proven to be a wash they act like they missed that post...come on grow up a little...


----------



## Yao Mania

Dragnsmke1 said:


> wow...the pure hatred is leading the hardcore Rocket fans to post anything to dis a player...and when its proven to be a wash they act like they missed that post...come on grow up a little...


And I don't why you need to click on every thread relating to Houston just so you can express your bias views as well. Dirk had sucked in this series, I don't see how Dallas fans can be satisfied with his performance. Praise JET, praise Finley, praise even Stackhouse... but Dirk has not lived up to Dirk.


----------



## ThaShark316

Rockets Win Game 6, 101-83

Series Tied, 3-3


----------



## TheRoc5

yao mania do me a favor go on a date tomrow so we will win again lol jk yes wee tied it 3-3 Go rockets.... the day after tomrow


----------



## Yao Mania

TheRoc5 said:


> yao mania do me a favor go on a date tomrow so we will win again lol jk yes wee tied it 3-3 Go rockets.... the day after tomrow


oh great if we lose tomorrow everyone's gonna blame me!! But we won't, so no worries! :biggrin:


----------

